# No jointer?



## iceberg (Nov 20, 2010)

How do you edge your boards without a jointer? Is there a technique you could do with a hand planer? I always used the jointer in highschool. We never learned any hand tool techniques.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Googly 'shooting board'


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This trick/tip will work*

It works better with sacrificial fence and on longer boards, but you need a tablesaw.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/1-8-rip-table-saw-jointer-19513/ 
Also this jig will work with very curved boards:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/board-straightening-jig-table-saw-16999/  bill

I read your intro, so I don't know what tools you may have. If you don't have a table saw...get one! As far as jointing with a hand plane or hand held power planer, you will need a decent straight edge for reference. And you need to develop a keen eye for what is a straight edge by sighting down the length of a board, then removing the hump or taking off the excess at either end. That is also necessary when using a stationary floor jointer so it's good technique to develop. You should post the types of tools you have so the advice given here will fit your situation!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

From your post it seems like you want "hand tool" methods. For power tools, it can easily be done on a table saw. I would not recommend a power plane if you're not experienced with them. And, even then I may not recommend one. Jointing could be done with a router, but it's difficult to get a slick edge.

For hand tools, a handplane would be the way to go, and have a straight reference for a guide. As mentioned, a shooting board will give accuracy.

In a jam, I've even used a spokeshave.












 









.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Cabinetman....I would be interested in seeing your set up for jointing with a spokeshave....Sounds interesting.



cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> From your post it seems like you want "hand tool" methods. For power tools, it can easily be done on a table saw. I would not recommend a power plane if you're not experienced with them. And, even then I may not recommend one. Jointing could be done with a router, but it's difficult to get a slick edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## iceberg (Nov 20, 2010)

I have access to tablesaw. (My uncle has one) As for me and my dad, we don't have much. Im gonna use my great uncle's planer to do the face and I will sand by hand. Thanks for the advice.


----------

